# I would like to run FreeBSD on this: Zoltac ZBox



## overmind (Jun 2, 2011)

I would like to run FreeBSD on Zoltac ZBox, when it will be available.

What you think about this machine?

An article here:

http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/zotac-..._campaign=Feed:+geeky-gadgets+(Geeky+Gadgets)

Manufacturer specs here:
http://www.zotac.com/index.php?opti...ac-zbox-redefines-mini-pcs&catid=1&Itemid=268


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 2, 2011)

Neat little machine.  The article and the specs are about two different machines.  The first is Via, which I'd expect to run but don't count on a working xorg driver.
The second is the ZBox, which is nVidia Ion.  People here have reported the nVidia binary driver working on Ion systems.


----------



## overmind (Jun 2, 2011)

Right, the the second one is with Intel Atom CPU. Did not find more specs for first.


----------

